# Is there such thing as too much RAM?



## ajcc323 (Dec 31, 2010)

I still haven't figured out till now why a lot of the newer Motherboards would go beyond 4 GB of memory. I thought 4 GB was sufficient enough to make any system fast. But now-a-days, I see websites selling 6 - 12 GB worth of RAMs... what's the point of having this much memory? Isn't 4 GB fast enough? Would appreciate anyone's response. Thanks in advance!


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

It depends on what the machine is being used for. For the average user 4GB is plenty. If you're doing high-end design, video or photo work more memory is usually needed. Servers also may have a lot of ram depending on use.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2011)

4GB RAM is enough if you are a home user.... you need more than 4 GB only when you use heavy applications like photoshop to edit large images or video editing.... so if you have 4GB RAM & a 1GB GPU & a good processor & good PSU,all this compatible with your motherboard you should not be facing any issues at all


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

No games and few apps can utilize over 3GB of RAM. 
Mobo's will accept large amounts of RAM, retailers offer large RAM sticks and someone will purchase them just because more sounds better. :smile:


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

most (probably as much as 80% or more!) of new system buyers "think" *more is better* Most system builders think if you use a 64bit windows OS then you will be screaming along with huge amounts of ram; nothing could be further from accurate!

the amount of ram needed is SOLEY dependent upon the software title you are using; very few apps can make more than 3 gigs break a sweat; especially games!


----------



## ajcc323 (Dec 31, 2010)

Thanks for the response guys! Appreciate the info.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You're welcome.


----------



## Stu_computer (Jul 7, 2005)

typically, apps can only access the first 2GB of ram on a 32-bit operating system. Microsoft provides a 3 GB switch (Windows XPsp2) that may allow an app (like photoshop 32bit version) to access up to 3GB--but the 3GB switch doesn't work with all computers.

if you were to use that same photoshop 32bit version with a 64-bit operating system with more than 6GB of ram then photoshop will use 3GB directly for imaging another 700MB for its plugins, filters, actions, etc (we're up to 3.7GB so far), and the OS will use ram above 4GB as a scratch disk for photoshop instead of writing to hard drive--so up to 6GB can be used by photoshop 32bit version on a Windows 64-bit OS (and up to 8GB with a mac).

but that tends to be the exception, as stated, most users don't use these types of apps so 4GB is plenty for the average user.

if your into multimedia (graphics, audio or video production), cad work, etc then more is better.

there are other uses for that additional ram as well, like Virtualization (running several different OS's simultaneously on the same hardware) or using it as a ramdisk (excellent to use as a cache for temp files instead of writing to hard drive) which is much faster and doesn't frag the HDD.


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

> typically, apps can only access the first 2GB of ram on a 32-bit operating system.


This is not correct. Applications access only their own virtual address space and have no knowledge of the physical RAM addresses they are using. They don't know, don't care, and couldn't find out even if they wanted to.

Each application has it's own private 2 GB (by default) address space. This virtual address space is totally independent of RAM size. Mapping between the virtual address space and physical RAM addresses is dynamic and managed by the OS. This allows any application to use RAM above the first 2 GB. In a server OS that supports more than 4 GB RAM applications can use memory throughout the entire RAM address range. And these applications don't have to do anything special and no special configuration is necessary.

The /3GB switch in boot.ini changes the default virtual address split from 2 GB system - 2 GB per process to 1 GB system - 3 GB per process. This has little influence how RAM is used. But while the switch does have beneficial effects for processes it severely restricts system address space and that can have serious system implications. That is why it is only an option and not the default setting. And only applications that specifically indicate they are compatible will see any benefits.

The switch can be used (and be useful) with less than 2 GB RAM but is not necessary to use more than that. The switch is not need or supported on a 64 bit OS.

More RAM is always beneficial. But there is always a point of diminishing returns where adding more does very little for performance. That point is heavily dependent on workload. For most current workloads that point will be 4 GB or less, but that will certainly change with future applications.


----------



## ajcc323 (Dec 31, 2010)

Stu_computer said:


> if your into multimedia (graphics, audio or video production), cad work, etc then more is better.





LMiller7 said:


> More RAM is always beneficial. But there is always a point of diminishing returns where adding more does very little for performance. That point is heavily dependent on workload. For most current workloads that point will be 4 GB or less, but that will certainly change with future applications.


I'm actually looking forward getting my hands into Adobe Photoshop :]
Thank you guys for your input and taking time to educate me on this topic.
This greatly helped my insight on upgrading more memory into my system. God Bless!


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

the ram that you see being sold i.e 6BG or 12GB will be triple channel ram designed for triple channel motherboards so tha ram will be sold in sets of three sticks so each stick would be 2GB each for 6GB or 4GB each for 12.


----------

